# Simply Recording Off The Internet



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I have some shows on the internet that I record the AUDIO into a .mp3 so I can listen on my ride to work......
I can leave the speakers on the computer, start the sound recorder program and get it to record that way just fine. Which tends to annoy anyone near while this is going on. The mic is somewhere on the front as it is picking up ok.....
My thoughts are that I should be able to take my 3.5 mm male cable to 3.5 mm male cable and stick one into the mic port and the other into the headphone port and get it to record without being able to hear it recording the audio.......But it ain't a workin' that way.

I've been into the control panel/sounds part and played with all the settings for inputs and speaker there but can't seem to make this work the way I need it to.

Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You might be able to make it work with two sound cards, but you could get into a headache of conflicts as well. Two computers or a computer and an old cassette recorder would be an easy way out. FWIW, if you use a casette to listen once then re-use the tape you are legally abiding by the Sony ruling of recording to "time shift" rather than breaking DRM laws.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Audacity should be able to do that with most sound hardware.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net

I assume the shows you're listening to don't provide a download archive? That's way easier, of course, if it's an option.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

yup Audacity is what you want.


----------



## LizKapoor (Nov 20, 2013)

So you already have the shows in video format and want to save the audio in mp3? You should be able to use Windows Movie Maker for that. Or try http://www.zamzar.com/


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My problem is NOT the recording program itself. I have CoolPro that I use for recording (even the Windows sound recorder is working ok). 

My problem, and it may just be my ignorance alone. I want to stick an audio cord (male 3.5 to male 3.5) from my speaker jack straight into my mic jack so I can record without the sound of the show disturbing the rest of the household. I can play in the control panel/sound area and tried selecting different input, speaker/mic combo's, but nothing seems to work with a cable installed as described.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

popscott said:


> I want to stick an audio cord (male 3.5 to male 3.5) from my speaker jack straight into my mic jack


Just because a cable will fit somewhere, doesn't mean you should plug it in there. Mic inputs aren't made to have power shoved into them; hopefully you didn't fry your mic jack.

Again: Are you certain your shows don't provide download archives?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Just because a cable will fit somewhere, doesn't mean you should plug it in there. Mic inputs aren't made to have power shoved into them; hopefully you didn't fry your mic jack.
> 
> Again: Are you certain your shows don't provide download archives?


Archives..... No, not one of them


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

if its playing on the computer you can record it directly, not sure on your program but audacity can do that. 
Directly means no cables or mic, what you hear on the speakers but all done on your pc.


----------



## LizKapoor (Nov 20, 2013)

You can use the free Microsoft movemaker or http://www.zamzar.com/ to convert the video to audio, no speakers needed.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I looking to record the video as I recieve it (streaming) right into audio. I can't seem to get the right "settings" on Audacity, Coolpro to be able to get it to record the audio while the video is playing into a mp3 file. I can record the video first and then turn around turn it into audio, but it is a two stage process. I CAN record audio as the video is playing if I leave the speakers blazing and use the mic to record. But again, the whole household does not like that much.....


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

For Audacity to grab the audio, you need the input set to wherever the audio is. For most sound hardware, that'll be either 'Line' or 'Mix'.

You didn't mention these were videos. Are they hosted on one of the major sites, like Youtube, Vimeo, etc.? If so, http://snipmp3.com or http://keepvid.com will work.


----------

